# Shrimp and Grit cakes.



## xray (Jul 12, 2020)

Ever since I made these Shrimp and Grits and fried up grit cakes with the leftovers, I've been wanting to fuse the two.  They came out delicious but I felt the extra step of making the grits, cooling them, cutting and then frying them up was too much effort for what it was. 

I'd prefer to just make the grits as is and enjoy the leftovers by themselves. Since I made it, I figured I may as well show it. But next time, I won't mess with tradition again!

Grits were cooked with chicken stock. When finished, I grated a 1/2lb. block of smoked extra sharp cheddar, heavy cream and butter.







All melted and combined.






After having a bit for breakfast (I made these the morning of), the rest of the grits where spread out on a cookie sheet and refrigerated.






When it was time to fry the grit cakes. I used a plastic cup and cut out 6 circles. They were lightly dredged in flour and black pepper. Used a pound of shrimp and added blackening seasoning. 






Everything went together so quickly that I didn't get pics of the grit cakes being made. Shrimp is finished.






Dinner is served. 






Thanks for looking,

Joe


----------



## one eyed jack (Jul 12, 2020)

Good looking shreemps, Joe.  Never tried fried grit cakes, but I can imagine where the grits would be better out the pan.  Gotta be dry and grainy fried, I would think.

Bet the shrimps would be good on an English muffin.


----------



## flatbroke (Jul 12, 2020)

Looks good.


----------



## jcam222 (Jul 12, 2020)

Looks fantastic Joe. You have some magazine style plating there too. Very nice.


----------



## xray (Jul 12, 2020)

one eyed jack said:


> Good looking shreemps, Joe.  Never tried fried grit cakes, but I can imagine where the grits would be better out the pan.  Gotta be dry and grainy fried, I would think.
> 
> Bet the shrimps would be good on an English muffin.



Actually Jack, it’s quite the opposite. The grits are soft, cheesy with a crispy exterior. They’re just awesome on their own, that why I wanted to make the shrimp this way.

But it was just too much effort for a minimal gain. I’d rather make the grits, eat dinner and wake up to fry the cake for breakfast.

I’m sure the load of cheese, butter and cream helps! Lol.

Thank you again.




flatbroke said:


> Looks good.



Thank you!




jcam222 said:


> Looks fantastic Joe. You have some magazine style plating there too. Very nice.



Thanks Jeff, that’s quite a compliment from you considering how well your plates are...I have a ways to go before I can run with the big boys!


----------



## millerbuilds (Jul 12, 2020)

xray said:


> Ever since I made these Shrimp and Grits and fried up grit cakes with the leftovers, I've been wanting to fuse the two.  They came out delicious but I felt the extra step of making the grits, cooling them, cutting and then frying them up was too much effort for what it was.
> 
> I'd prefer to just make the grits as is and enjoy the leftovers by themselves. Since I made it, I figured I may as well show it. But next time, I won't mess with tradition again!
> 
> ...


Good looking and great idea!

- Jason


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jul 12, 2020)

Joe,

That is a plate I'd eat for sure.  
Kind of reminds of fried corn mush, but that hominy has gotta be over the top.
Well done, Sir!

Stuart


----------



## TNJAKE (Jul 12, 2020)

Joe you outdid yourself on that one. I was seconds away from shrimp and grits tonight but changed direction. I've had grit cakes before but never shrimp and grits cakes. You nailed it and put up a delicious looking meal


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 12, 2020)

Nice and I agree...Grit Cakes or Polenta Cakes are fine for Leftovers, but Fresh Creamy Grits are way better...JJ


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 13, 2020)

Heck of a great idea Joe!
Only problem is we never have any leftover grits!
I eat grits 7 days a week for breakfast. Kinda boring, I know, but I just love grits with  a couple of sunny side eggs on top.
And shrimp & grits for dinner would just make my day!!
Al


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jul 13, 2020)

Nice looking idea like the looks of the shrimp. No left over grits here guess I need to make a larger batch.

Warren


----------



## JLeonard (Jul 13, 2020)

Now i could eat that all day! looking good.


----------



## tx smoker (Jul 13, 2020)

Joe, that looks absolutely astonishing my friend!! Excellent looking food and a supreme presentation. Looks like you and 

 jcam222
  have been swapping presentation notes   

LIKE!!
Robert


----------



## xray (Jul 13, 2020)

millerbuilds said:


> Good looking and great idea!
> 
> - Jason



Thank you Jason!



SecondHandSmoker said:


> Joe,
> 
> That is a plate I'd eat for sure.
> Kind of reminds of fried corn mush, but that hominy has gotta be over the top.
> ...



Thank you Stuart!



TNJAKE said:


> Joe you outdid yourself on that one. I was seconds away from shrimp and grits tonight but changed direction. I've had grit cakes before but never shrimp and grits cakes. You nailed it and put up a delicious looking meal



Thank you Jake. You must have had a pretty good meal option after audibling from shrimp and grits at the last second. What did you end up making?



chef jimmyj said:


> Nice and I agree...Grit Cakes or Polenta Cakes are fine for Leftovers, but Fresh Creamy Grits are way better...JJ



Thanks JJ, I fully agree too but I just had to try it.


----------



## xray (Jul 13, 2020)

SmokinAl said:


> Heck of a great idea Joe!
> Only problem is we never have any leftover grits!
> I eat grits 7 days a week for breakfast. Kinda boring, I know, but I just love grits with  a couple of sunny side eggs on top.
> And shrimp & grits for dinner would just make my day!!
> Al



Thank you Al! I get on my kicks where I would eat grits almost everyday for a few weeks and then just stop for awhile.



HalfSmoked said:


> Nice looking idea like the looks of the shrimp. No left over grits here guess I need to make a larger batch.
> 
> Warren



Thank you Warren. I made on cup of grits to one quart of stock. I don't think I could finish these if I tried, especially with all the cheese, butter and cream added. 



JLeonard said:


> Now i could eat that all day! looking good.



Thank you JL!



tx smoker said:


> Joe, that looks absolutely astonishing my friend!! Excellent looking food and a supreme presentation. Looks like you and
> 
> jcam222
> have been swapping presentation notes
> ...



Thank you Robert, I'm just trying to emulate the master.


----------



## one eyed jack (Jul 13, 2020)

xray said:


> Actually Jack, it’s quite the opposite. The grits are soft, cheesy with a crispy exterior. They’re just awesome on their own, that why I wanted to make the shrimp this way.
> 
> But it was just too much effort for a minimal gain. I’d rather make the grits, eat dinner and wake up to fry the cake for breakfast.
> 
> ...


----------

